# Vorhaben "Selbständigkeit"



## DSP2 (29 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wie man aus dem Titel schliessen kann, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mich selbständig zu machen.

Ich bin Elektrotechniker und habe ca. 7 Jahre Erfahrung in der Programmierung von S7/Beckhoff-Steuerungen und ProTool/WinCC flexible-Visualisierungen. 

Zudem habe ich viel Erfahrungen im Bereich Maschinenbau, also EPlan (mit 5.70/P8 ), Pneumatik, Hydraulik, Sicherheitstechnik und auch teilweise mech. Konstruktionen sammeln können. Die letzten Jahre habe ich darüber hinaus Personalverantwortung übertragen bekommen.

Da ich aber Vollblut(-software-)techniker bin und in meinem jetzigen Arbeitsfeld der administrative Bereich den technischen Teil in den Hintergrund rückt, zudem es absehbar ist, dass die jetztige Firma in eine wirtschaftliche Krise kommen wird, wird der Ruf zur Selbstständigkeit immer lauter.


Trotz Recherchen sind einige Fragen (teilweise) offen geblieben, die ich gerne an die erfahrenen Freiberufler unter Euch stellen würde:


Welche Unternehmensform ratet Ihr mir? GmbH, UG, oder Gewerbeschein?
Wie ist zur Zeit die Arbeitslage? Sind genügend Projekte für freie SPS-Programmierer vorhanden?
Wie wird überwiegend abgewickelt? Stundenlohn oder projektbezogener Kostenvoranschlag?
Welchen Stundensatz kann man veranschlagen?
Wie sucht Ihr Eure Kunden? Internetportale, über Personalvermittler (Ferchau/Hays), potentielle Kunden direkt anschreiben?
Lohnt das Ganze finanziell? Ich verdiene zur Zeit eigentlich recht gut.
Welche Versicherungen habt Ihr am Laufen, bzw. welche sind unbedingt nötig und welche nice to have?
Das sind die mir am wichtigsten Fragen, über zahlreiche Antworten würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß
DSP2


----------



## eYe (29 Mai 2011)

DSP2 schrieb:


> Welche Unternehmensform ratet Ihr mir? GmbH, UG, oder Gewerbeschein?
> Wie ist zur Zeit die Arbeitslage? Sind genügend Projekte für freie SPS-Programmierer vorhanden?
> Wie wird überwiegend abgewickelt? Stundenlohn oder projektbezogener Kostenvoranschlag?
> Welchen Stundensatz kann man veranschlagen?
> ...




1) Ich rate dir zur einer GmbH bzw. UG und zwar einzig und allein um dein privates Vermögen und dein Familie zu schützen. Bei einer Kapitalgesellschaft haftest du in der Regel nur mit dem Firmenvermögen und dein Eigenheim bleibt im worst case dein.
(Die GmbH und UG unterscheiden sich nur in dem Stammkapital, hast du 25k € dann mach gleich eine GmbH, ansonsten die UG mit 1€ wobei du dann jährlich 20% deines Gewinns als Rücklage für die Stammeinlage bilden mußt.)
Laut Steuerberater ist momentan die GmbH & Co KG wohl die steuerlich beste Lösung, wobei dies sicherlich immer vom Einzelfall abhängig ist und du mit deinem Steuerberater durchsprechen solltest. (Nimm dir in jedem Fall einen Steuerberater und lass dich beraten bevor du anfängst!)

2) Arbeit gibt es immer genug, aber fast wichtiger als fachlich auf der Höhe zu sein ist die richtigen Leute zu kennen. Hast du genügend Kontakte zu potenziellen Kunden?

3) Ich arbeite für meinen beiden Hauptauftraggeber überwiegend auf Stundelohnbasis, der Rest will in der Regel ausschließlich Festpreise.

4) Ich würde sagen der Schnitt bei den Freiberuflern in unserem Bereich liegt so etwa bei 60-65€.

5) Nur Mund zu Mund Propaganda, von einem Kunden zum nächsten. Besonders auf Inbetriebnahmen bekommt man viele Kontakte.

6) Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und hängt natürlich auch ganz klar von deiner Auslastung ab. Wenn du bisher einen Bürojob mit 35h Woche und 30 tage Urlaub bei 80.000€ hast, dann würde ich zum Beispiel nicht tauschen 
Mal grob gerechnet: 365 Tage - 104 Wochenendtage - 30 Tage Urlaub - 5 Tage krank = 226 Tage zum arbeiten. Wenn du es nun schaffst 75% davon abzurechnen (Angebote, Rechnungen schreiben bringt kein Geld) und 8h am Tag für 60€ arbeitest, dann kommst du auf 81.360€ (-Kosten)...
Also das gleiche wie im Büro, aber ohne den Angestellschutz und die finanzielle Beteiligung an den Sozialkostens seitens der Firma.

7) Eine Firmenhaftpflicht wird immer empfohlen.


----------



## IBFS (29 Mai 2011)

eYe schrieb:


> [/LIST]
> 1)
> 7) Eine Firmenhaftpflicht wird immer empfohlen.



...kostet bei HDI Gerling ca. 1800 € - ist leider der Mindestbetrag.
Der ist abh. vom Umsatz, aber wie gesagt, alle Umsatzbeträge
kleiner als 200T€ werden auf dieses Mindeslevel angehoben.

Frank


----------



## nade (29 Mai 2011)

Also bei dem "Umsatz" ist auch noch die Steuer zu Berücksichtigen. Hatte selber übern Jahreswechsel nach Firmenpleite mit Kollegen an eine eigen Firma gedacht, aber nachdem ich alle Kosten usw. zusammen hatte, diese Merkelwürdige regierungsähnliche Versammlung wieder genau auf dem angedachten Geschäftsbereich kürzte.... Abgesagt wegen mehr Kosten und Zeitaufwand, als Nutzen.
Ach ja, mach doch mal eine Unternehmensberatung bei deiner Handwerkskammer vor Ort. Da kommen auch kostenlos einige Informationen bei rüber.


----------



## DSP2 (29 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

danke schon mal für Eure Antworten.

@Eye:

_1) Ich rate dir zur einer GmbH bzw. UG und zwar einzig und allein um dein privates Vermögen und dein Familie zu schützen. Bei einer Kapitalgesellschaft haftest du in der Regel nur mit dem Firmenvermögen und dein Eigenheim bleibt im worst case dein.
(Die GmbH und UG unterscheiden sich nur in dem Stammkapital, hast du 25k € dann mach gleich eine GmbH, ansonsten die UG mit 1€ wobei du dann jährlich 20% deines Gewinns als Rücklage für die Stammeinlage bilden mußt.)
Laut Steuerberater ist momentan die GmbH & Co KG wohl die steuerlich beste Lösung, wobei dies sicherlich immer vom Einzelfall abhängig ist und du mit deinem Steuerberater durchsprechen solltest. (Nimm dir in jedem Fall einen Steuerberater und lass dich beraten bevor du anfängst!)
_

Eine Frage diesbezüglich habe ich noch. Wie wird bei den Kunden eine UG bewertet? Ist es dadurch schwerer einen Auftrag zu bekommen oder reicht der Nachweis einer Firmen(haftpflicht)versicherung?



_2) Arbeit gibt es immer genug, aber fast wichtiger als fachlich auf der Höhe zu sein ist die richtigen Leute zu kennen. Hast du genügend Kontakte zu potenziellen Kunden?_

Ich kenne einige Firmen die mich evtl. weiterempfehlen können, deswegen spiele ich mit dem Gedanken. Wie war es eigentlich während der letzten großen Krise? War da noch genug Arbeit da? Gibt es eigentlich einen SPS-Programmierermangel?



_6) Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und hängt natürlich auch ganz klar von deiner Auslastung ab. Wenn du bisher einen Bürojob mit 35h Woche und 30 tage Urlaub bei 80.000€ hast, dann würde ich zum Beispiel nicht tauschen 
Mal grob gerechnet: 365 Tage - 104 Wochenendtage - 30 Tage Urlaub - 5 Tage krank = 226 Tage zum arbeiten. Wenn du es nun schaffst 75% davon abzurechnen (Angebote, Rechnungen schreiben bringt kein Geld) und 8h am Tag für 60€ arbeitest, dann kommst du auf 81.360€ (-Kosten)...
Also das gleiche wie im Büro, aber ohne den Angestellschutz und die finanzielle Beteiligung an den Sozialkostens seitens der Firma._

Zur Zeit habe ich etwa 70.000€ Jahres-Brutto, viel weniger sollte es nicht sein. Man gewöhnt sich schliesslich daran. Das aber bei einer 5-Tage-Woche mit ca. 10-12h/Tag. 30 Tage Urlaub....offiziell ja, aber selten Zeit zum nehmen, zumindest nicht wenn man ihn brauchen würde. Überstunden komplett abgegolten.  Ich arbeite sehr gerne und viel. 



Wie ist eigentlich so im Durchschnitt die Aufteilung? Kann man Projekte auch von zu Hause vorbereiten und die IB vor Ort machen, oder beharren Kunden darauf immer vor Ort zu sein?

_Also bei dem "Umsatz" ist auch noch die Steuer zu Berücksichtigen. Hatte selber übern Jahreswechsel nach Firmenpleite mit Kollegen an eine eigen Firma gedacht, aber nachdem ich alle Kosten usw. zusammen hatte, diese Merkelwürdige regierungsähnliche Versammlung wieder genau auf dem angedachten Geschäftsbereich kürzte.... Abgesagt wegen mehr Kosten und Zeitaufwand, als Nutzen.
Ach ja, mach doch mal eine Unternehmensberatung bei deiner Handwerkskammer vor Ort. Da kommen auch kostenlos einige Informationen bei rüber._

So wie ich es in Erfahrung gebracht habe, sollte ca. 50% des Gewinnes über bleiben. Je nach geschickter Aufteilung Geschäftsführer-Gehalt oder Sonderzahlung mehr oder weniger. Liegen mir da die richtigen Informationen vor?



Ich würde planen, einen Teil des Gewinnes im Unternehmen zu lassen, um schwierige Zeiten (Krankheit/schwierige wirtschaftliche Lage) zu überbrücken zu können. Wie groß sind den Eure Reserven? Empfiehlt sich diese Planung oder sollten die Reserven eher auf der privaten Seite aufbauen?


Kann mir sonst einer der "alten Hasen" diverse Tipps geben was alles zu beachten ist?


Gruß
DSP2


----------



## eYe (29 Mai 2011)

DSP2 schrieb:


> Eine Frage diesbezüglich habe ich noch. Wie wird bei den Kunden eine UG bewertet? Ist es dadurch schwerer einen Auftrag zu bekommen oder reicht der Nachweis einer Firmen(haftpflicht)versicherung?


Habe ehrlich gesagt noch keine UG in meinem Umfeld angetroffen, aber mich persönlich interessiert es zum Beispiel überhaupt nicht ob GmbH oder UG. Im Endeffekt ist die GmbH sicherlich etablierter, weil bekannter.
Aber Rückschlüsse über die finanzielle Situation kann man daraus sowieso nicht ziehen...



> Ich kenne einige Firmen die mich evtl. weiterempfehlen können, deswegen spiele ich mit dem Gedanken. Wie war es eigentlich während der letzten großen Krise? War da noch genug Arbeit da? Gibt es eigentlich einen SPS-Programmierermangel?


Das ist schonmal gut, wobei sich oft heraustellt das vieles nur leere Versprechungen sind. 
Bezüglich der Krise lief es bei mir sehr gut, hängt aber auch mit meinem Geschäftsfeld zusammen. Bei mir kommt die "Krise" nun etwas später an ^^
Einen Programmierer Mangel gibt es sicherlich nicht, aber vielleicht nen Mangel an Leuten die verstehen was "die Anlage" genau machen soll und dies SPS-technisch umsetzen können? 



> Zur Zeit habe ich etwa 70.000€ Jahres-Brutto, viel weniger sollte es nicht sein. Man gewöhnt sich schliesslich daran. Das aber bei einer 5-Tage-Woche mit ca. 10-12h/Tag. 30 Tage Urlaub....offiziell ja, aber selten Zeit zum nehmen, zumindest nicht wenn man ihn brauchen würde. Überstunden komplett abgegolten.  Ich arbeite sehr gerne und viel.


Als Selbständiger arbeitest du SELBST und STÄNDIG 
70.000€ sind kein Problem wenn du genug zu tun hast...



> Wie ist eigentlich so im Durchschnitt die Aufteilung? Kann man Projekte auch von zu Hause vorbereiten und die IB vor Ort machen, oder beharren Kunden darauf immer vor Ort zu sein?


Ich bereite meine Programmierung immer im Home Office vor und nehme Sie dann beim Kunden in betrieb.



> So wie ich es in Erfahrung gebracht habe, sollte ca. 50% des Gewinnes über bleiben. Je nach geschickter Aufteilung Geschäftsführer-Gehalt oder Sonderzahlung mehr oder weniger. Liegen mir da die richtigen Informationen vor?


Über das Thema solltest du dich am besten mit deinem Steuerberater besprechen.
Aber so im groben zahlst du dir ein monatliches Festgehalt und den Rest kann man geschickt über Tantieme/Rücklagen/etc noch rausziehen. Das Ziel einer GmbH sollte ein möglichst geringer Gewinn sein um Gewerbe- und Körperschaftsteuer zu sparen...



> Ich würde planen, einen Teil des Gewinnes im Unternehmen zu lassen, um schwierige Zeiten (Krankheit/schwierige wirtschaftliche Lage) zu überbrücken zu können. Wie groß sind den Eure Reserven? Empfiehlt sich diese Planung oder sollten die Reserven eher auf der privaten Seite aufbauen?


Leider macht es einem das Finanzamt in der Hinsicht nicht so leicht. Willst du Rücklagen bilden so mußt du diese vorher versteuern, oder aber einem bestimmten Zweck zuführen und dann darf das Geld auch nur dafür ausgegeben werden.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es besser die Rücklagen auf privater Seite zu bilden.(Wenn du eine GmbH gründest hast du 25.000€ Rücklagen in der Firma)



> Kann mir sonst einer der "alten Hasen" diverse Tipps geben was alles zu beachten ist?


Bin nicht annähernd ein "alter Hase", aber ich bilde mir ein die grundsätzlichen Dinge verstanden zu haben. Aber dennoch keine Gewähr auf meine Angaben und nochmals die Empfehlung einen (guten) Steuerberater aufzusuchen.

gl & hf


----------



## DSP2 (30 Mai 2011)

Ok, dank Dir, eYe.

Hat sonst noch jemand Tipps zur Selbstständigkeit? Es sollten unter uns ja noch ein paar erfahrene Freiberufler sein.

Bei der Anzahl der Hits schließe ich daraus, dass einige sehr an dem Thema interessiert sind.

Gruß
DSP2


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Mai 2011)

DAS hast du dir bestimmt durchgelesen....  Wenn du dich auf solche Preiskämpfe einlassen musst hast du bald weniger als jetzt als Angestellter


----------



## jabba (31 Mai 2011)

> Zitat:
> Ich  würde planen, einen Teil des Gewinnes im Unternehmen zu lassen, um  schwierige Zeiten (Krankheit/schwierige wirtschaftliche Lage) zu  überbrücken zu können. Wie groß sind den Eure Reserven? Empfiehlt sich  diese Planung oder sollten die Reserven eher auf der privaten Seite  aufbauen?
> 
> 
> ...


Das nannte man früher "Schütt-Aus/HolZurück Prinzip". Dieses ist in der heutigen Zeite meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr notwendig (wenn man selber genug verdient).
Die Körperschaftssteuer wurde deutlich reduziert, so das sich dies nicht lohnt. Man muß das genau ausrechnen.
Prinzipiell verstehe ich die meisten Firmen nicht die immer alles aus der Firma ziehen, und sich wundern das sie keine Rücklagen haben.
Ich habe meine Gewinne stehen lassen und versteuert, dies sind meine Rücklagen und über die kann ich nun alleine verfügen. Allerdings bin ich anscheinend einer der wenigen, der es einsieht vom seinem Gewinn auch Steuern zahlen zu müßen.




> Zitat:
> So  wie ich es in Erfahrung gebracht habe, sollte ca. 50% des Gewinnes über  bleiben. Je nach geschickter Aufteilung Geschäftsführer-Gehalt oder  Sonderzahlung mehr oder weniger. Liegen mir da die richtigen  Informationen vor?
> 
> 
> ...


Das Gehalt muß in einem vernüftigen Rahmen liegen und die Firma muß unter normalen Umständen in der Lage sein gewinne zu erwirtschaften. Von diesen Gewinnen dürfen in der Regel nur 50% als Tantieme ausgezahlt werden, das heistt man darf nicht immer jeden Gewinn als tantieme abschöpfen. wenn man das will darf man keine GmbH machen.

Für mich ist die GmbH von Anfang an klar gewesen. Als FreeLancer oder reinen Programmierer würde ich niemals eine GmbH gründen.

Bei Bedarf kann ich die Sachen tiefer erleutern.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (31 Mai 2011)

Ich seh das wie JABBA. Als Freelancer nützt eine GmbH wohl nur dem Steuerberater. Eine ordendliche Haftpflichversicherung sollte es aber schon sein. 

Was ich nicht so ganz verstanden habe ist die Einstufung Gewerbe-Freiberufler. Ich bin als Gewerbetreibender angefangen und wurde nach 18 Monaten vom Finanzamt als Freiberufler eingestuft obwohl ich auch etwas Handel mit Ersatzteilen betreibe und bei einigen Aufträgen PCs und Software mitgeliefert werden. So weit so gut. Spart ein paar Euro Steuern und die Zwangsmitgliedschaft in der IHK entfällt.


----------



## Nordischerjung (31 Mai 2011)

@ jabba

Warum war das für dich denn von Anfang an klar eine GmbH zu gründen? Wieviele Angestellte hast du denn, oder bist du alleine?


----------



## jabba (31 Mai 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> @ jabba
> 
> Warum war das für dich denn von Anfang an klar eine GmbH zu gründen? Wieviele Angestellte hast du denn, oder bist du alleine?



Es gibt viele Gründe...
aber die muß jeder für sich entscheiden.
+ Punkte
- Zur zeit bin ich zwar alleine , hatte aber vorher 4 Angestellte
- Eine direkte Gründung als GmbH ist einfacher als eine Umwandlung.
- Ich hatte antypisch stille Teilhaber
- Ich baue Schaltschränke und programmiere nicht nur, daher habe ich Schulden bei den Zulieferanten. Geht ein Kunde hopps, bin ich gegen diese Forderungen unter Vorbehalt abgesichert.
- Ich kenne die GmbH Steuer und Haltungsbedinungen gut, für mich sind die Standardfragen kein Thema.

- Punkte
würde ich nur Programmieren bräuchte ich nur eine gute Haftplicht incl Produktionsausfall usw.
- die GmbH kostet Gründung und laufende Kosten, ohne Steuerberater geht hier nix. Wenn man startet muß man diese Kosten erst mal einbringen, das geht nicht wenn man noch nicht weiß was man an Umsatz einbringt. Ich hatte vom ersten Tag an Arbeit, nach drei Monaten den erste Mitarbeiter usw.

Man muß sein Ziel sehen, will man "Einzelkämpfer" bleiben oder wachsen.
Es gibt in der GmbH sehr viele Fallen aber auch Spielräume. Einem kaufmännischen Laien würde ich aus meiner Sicht nicht raten sich nur auf den Steuerberater zu verlassen.

Gerade die (früher einfachen) Ansparabschreibungen haben einige Firmen in die Insolvenz oder Bedrängung gebracht. Man muß als Eigentümer nicht die Buchaltung machen können, aber die BWA lesen, und verstehen was die "Vorschläge" vom Steuerberater an Auswirkungen mit sich bringen können.


----------



## maxi (1 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

falls du eine schnelle Expansion vor hast schau dir das Modell an:
1. Name GmbH & Co. KG
2. Name Vermögensgesellschaft GmbH als Inhaber von 1. 

Gibt noch coole Steigerungen des ganzen.


----------



## maxi (1 Juni 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Gründe...
> aber die muß jeder für sich entscheiden.
> + Punkte
> - Zur zeit bin ich zwar alleine , hatte aber vorher 4 Angestellte
> ...


 

Das haste recht,

denn gute Steuerberate kosten auch gut viel Geld !
(250-400€ die Stunde)


----------



## bike (1 Juni 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> (250-400€ die Stunde)



Zum Glück bin nur Entwickler, denn für diesen Hungerlohn will doch keiner arbeiten *ROFL*

Also mein Berater ist gut und kostet weniger, denn ich denke dieser Betrag ist einfahc aus der Luft geholt.
Es gibt Abrechnungssätze, an die sich auch Steuerberater halten.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Juni 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Das haste recht,
> 
> denn gute Steuerberate kosten auch gut viel Geld !
> (250-400€ die Stunde)


 
maxi, schon mal dran gedacht deinen Steuerberater zu wechseln, deiner
scheint dich übers Ohr zu hauen.


----------



## peter(R) (1 Juni 2011)

Also maxi ich kenne deinen Steuerberater nicht aber glaube mir 
ES IST DER FALSCHE !!

peter(R)


----------



## IBFS (1 Juni 2011)

Die Gebührenhöhe richtet sich nach der  Steuerberater-Gebühren-Verordnung (StBGebV). 
Das sollte eigentlich auf jeder Rechnung des Steuerberaters stehen.
Nach dieser § 9 Abs. 2 StBGebV hat der Steuerberater in der Rechnung
- eine kurze Bezeichnung der jeweiligen Gebühr,
- die entsprechende Vorschriften und
- den Gegenstandswert
anzugeben. 

http://www.stbkammer-berlin.de/klcms2/mediathek/files/PDFs/berufsrecht_StBGebV.pdf

oder

http://www.dr-sup.de/bilder/gebuehren.pdf

Frank


----------



## maxi (1 Juni 2011)

Habe die ja in der Verwandschaft 


Selbst wird keiner in dieser Preisklasse benötigt.

Es kommt manchmal darauf an was diese Person dann bringt.
Ein einfacher Steuerberater bringt zumeist gute Ergebnisse.
Die spitzen Steuerberater von KPMG etc. halt oft sehr gute Ergebnisse.

Ob nun die Kosten für ein sehr gutes Ergebniss gegenüber einem guten Ergebniss sinvoll sind müsste sich der Betreffende bze. die juristische Person wiederum selbst bewusst sein


----------



## jabba (2 Juni 2011)

Mein Hinweis war deshalb:


Die Anfrage war ja bezogen auf die Gesellschaftsform.
Was nicht jeder weis ist, das man z.B. als Einzelunternehmer / Freiberufler durchaus seine Steuererklärung selber machen kann. Es gibt gute und einfache Software die so etwas kann (ich setzte z.B. Qiuckbooks ein).

Wenn man aber z.B. eine Gmbh gründet, so darf man zwar immer noch die Buchführung selber machen, die Bilanz darf aber nur ein Steuerberater erstellen. Das heisst ich bin verplichtet einen Steuerberater zu bestellen.
Die Preise die angegeben wurden sind Stundensätze die Steuerberater für windige Anlagen wie z.B. Lichtenstein usw. nehmen und gelten nicht für einen kleinen Betrieb. Hier geht es um echte Beratungshonorare um Steuern in mehr als 5 stellen zu sparen.

Der Steuerberater im klassichen ist eher ein Buchhalter mit Steuerkenntnissen.
@maxi Dein Steuerberater kann ja wohl garnix, ich habe einen im Bekanntenpreis, der fliegt durch die Welt und auch schon mal mit der Regierung, der hat einen anderen Satz 

Für eine kleine GmbH kommt da schon mal was zusammen, ich habe mit Lohnbuchhaltung (die fällt dann auch an , da man ja Geschäftsführergehalt bekommt) auf ca 3500-4500€ incl Abschlußkosten im Jahr. Das muß man erst einmal reinholen.

Also sollte man sich das vorher überlegen.

Wenn man also vor hat immer alleine zu bleiben und keine hohen Materialeinkäufe oder Riskiken durch seine Arbeit erzeugt die nicht über eine Haftpflicht abgedeckt werden können,: Empfehlung keine GmbH

Wenn man vor hat zu expandieren, und z.B. später mal seine Firma zu verkaufen, hohe Finazielle Risiken hat: GmbH.

Wenn man hohe Vermögenswerte anschafft z.B. Maschinen und immobilien dann kommt eine GmbH und Co. KG in Frage (oder andere Konstellationen)
Das Vermögen kommt dann  in die KG, diese haftet bei der GmbH nur mit ihrer Einlagesumme. Die Geschäft werden dann von der GmbH geführt, geht diese Insolvenz, bleiben in der Regel die Vermögenswerte bestehen.

Aber hier werden dann zweimal Abschlußkosten fällig, für die GmbH und für die KG.

Weiterhin muss betrachtet werden, das eine GmbH auf Grund der Haftungsbeschränkung eine eingeschränkte Bonität hat. Das heisst als GmbH kriege ich nicht so schnell Geld von der Bank als ein Einzelunternehmer (hängt von der Bank, bzw wie lange man seinen Berater kennt  ab)

Und ich möchte alle waren die meinen bei der GmbH Gründung durch bekannte windige Tricks die Einlage zu umgehen. Wenn man später in Insolvenz geht und es kommt heraus das die Einlage nicht korrekt war haftet man dafür.
Also einen 10 jahre alten Golf mit 15000€ als Einlage einzubuchen ist nicht zu empfehlen.


----------

